# Dove drawings.....



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

anybody notice that Caeser Creek/Spring Valley wasn't listed for drawings. Hope that's a misprint or Rush Run is going to have 500 plus people trying for 100 spots!


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Spring valley did have a drawing this past weekend for Friday the first. They are having another drawing for sat the 2nd on sat at noon.


----------

